# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  queen rearer

## bees4u

*Hi are there any queen rearers in Orkney please or on the other Islands, I'd like to make contact. regards JM (bees4u)*

----------


## Trog

Andrew Abrahams on Colonsay would be your best bet - he does it for a living.  Google colonsay oysters and you should find him.

----------


## bees4u

thanks Trog, I'll have a look.

----------

